# Kempton Exhibitors List



## calv07 (Mar 8, 2010)

Was wondering if there is, or will be, an exhibitors list made available before the show? I have had a look at the shows website but cannot see one.

Thanks


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Its unlikely a list will be published, it just gives antis more people to contact, make up crap about etc


----------



## DavidB (Jun 25, 2009)

Last year you were given a programme which listed all the exhibitors and where they were (most usefull). This was given as you came in.
I have tables and will be selling House/Gopher/corn snakes as well as 
Gargoyle geckos.

see you there 

DavidB


----------



## Abe. (Aug 3, 2010)

DavidB said:


> Last year you were given a programme which listed all the exhibitors and where they were (most usefull). This was given as you came in.
> I have tables and will be selling House/Gopher/corn snakes as well as
> Gargoyle geckos.
> 
> ...


Will you be selling baby Gargoyle's?


----------



## axvy69 (Sep 30, 2008)

I have a table at Kempton, will be selling lots of cresties.

Do you have a red striped MALE gargoye for sale DavidB?


----------

